# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Moss From Sulawesi

## joydiv

Hi all got these 3 moss

Anyone has any idea which genus they belong to?

Towuti Moss


Unnamed moss mixed with the Towuti moss that I get


Gorontalo Moss

----------


## joydiv

More Moss

1. Triangle Moss


2. Sulawesi Moss


3. This is how it looks like when I got it

----------


## lampeye

The "Sulawesi moss" looks like a leafy liverwort, although it appears to have a feature that makes it mosslike (the costa). It will be interesting to see how all of them look when grown submerged for a while.

----------


## raytan12

> More Moss
> 
> 1. Triangle Moss
> 
> 
> 2. Sulawesi Moss
> 
> 
> 3. This is how it looks like when I got it


where you got them? and how much?

----------


## timebomb

Hi, Joydiv,

Are you growing these mosses in your tanks? If you are and the mosses are able to survive underwater, I can help you identify them. 

I find the names you gave the mosses interesting. Towuti and Gorontalo - are these the names of the places where you found the moss?

Loh K L

----------


## Mars

The Sulwesi moss is probably plagiomnium affine

----------


## joydiv

Hi Loh 

Yup have them in my tank for close to 2 weeks now. The names are given by the exporter here. Could well be location names, I am not too sure.
Will try to take some shots of them in water but I guess will need more time to see how they grow.

Are you able to identify them or get Prof Tan to do it, at least the genus they belong to? I can pass you some samples during aquarama.

Tan KT

----------


## timebomb

Hi, KT,

If you are coming for aquarama, I can meet you to collect the mosses. I will also try to arrange for you to meet the professor personally, so you can watch how he goes about identifying the mosses. But whether this works out would depend very much on the professor's schedule. He's a busy man so I can't promise you will get to meet him.

It is important that you are able to confirm the locations where you found the mosses. Without the locations, the professor will only be able to give you the genus names. If the mosses can take to life underwater, I think most of us would prefer to know the species names as well.

Loh K L

----------


## joydiv

Hi Loh 

Thanks for your help, see you at aquarama. 
Location wise, the supplier are keeping quiet about it. They simply mentioned Sulawesi.

----------


## joydiv

HI Loh

Sorry Aquarama was quite a rush for me, i will be back in sgp in 2 weeks time will try to pass you the sample for id. Will PM you my contact.

See you then.

----------

